# PETA



## fairy boy (Dec 15, 2005)

PETA believes that animals have rights and deserve to have their best interests taken into consideration, regardless of whether they are useful to humans. Like you, they are capable of suffering and have an interest in leading their own lives; therefore, they are not ours to use-for food, clothing, entertainment, experimentation, or any other reason.

Makes you think HuH ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Yep it makes me think. Makes me think you must also be an atheist, because you sure haven't read the bible and what it says about animals being put on the earth for man's use!


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> PETA believes that animals have rights and deserve to have their best interests taken into consideration, regardless of whether they are useful to humans. Like you, they are capable of suffering and have an interest in leading their own lives; therefore, they are not ours to use-for food, clothing, entertainment, experimentation, or any other reason.
> 
> Makes you think HuH ! ! ! ! !


Good for you and your PETA groups... we dont think that way sorry it isnt going to stop us having all the fun calling in geese/ducks in our spread and seeing deer in the fields/woods and drop em' in their tracks... think about it... what a feeling it is!!! :beer:


----------

